# the best brushless 13.5 motor?



## JOSH MILLIREN

what is the best brushless 13.5 motor? the track i race at are going to run 13.5 bl and 19turn brushed motors together and i think i want to run brushless but i dont know witch one to go with any help would be great! thanks!


----------



## briano_72

19 turn is compareable to a 10.5, not a 13.5. 

in general, the 13.5 is about 5 laps faster than a well built 27 turn, and about 5 laps slower than a same built 19 turn.

17.5 is like a built 27 turn, 10.5 is a 19 turn. 13.5 is in the middle. 

as far as brand, go with novak. its legal anywhere else you go, and great customer support !!


----------



## XXXT4me

JOSH MILLIREN said:


> the track i race at are going to run 13.5 bl and 19turn brushed motors together


Are you talking about Have Fun?


----------



## JOSH MILLIREN

XXXT4me said:


> Are you talking about Have Fun?


no mcculloughs offroad in sarver pa is doing it but i dont know how it is going to work? it doesn't seem fair to me though.


----------



## JOSH MILLIREN

briano_72 said:


> 19 turn is compareable to a 10.5, not a 13.5.
> 
> in general, the 13.5 is about 5 laps faster than a well built 27 turn, and about 5 laps slower than a same built 19 turn.
> 
> 17.5 is like a built 27 turn, 10.5 is a 19 turn. 13.5 is in the middle.
> 
> yeah i know a 19 turn is going to faster than a 13.5 i dont really understand what they are doing but o well.
> also i was thinking about either the novak or the new line of lrp motors.
> thanks for the help!


----------



## pup1970

From what I have seen and tried, a 13.5 with a senterd rotor is more than capable of keeping up with a 19 turn. You just have to gear it way high. This is on oval and with lipo.


----------



## briano_72

a 13.5 and a lipo should beat a 19 turn even if it was waaaaaay undergeared !!!


----------



## DOUGHBOY

Last Season When There Wasn't Enough Of The 19turn Guys Left To Make A Good Size Feild They Would Group Them In With Us In The 13.5 Class And We Were Pretty Equal.. The First Race They Were A Little Faster Because There Motor Was Just Built But Towards The End Of The Day We Were Just As Fast If Not Faster . Put It This Way Every Time They Grouped The 19t Guys With Us 13.5 Guys The 13.5 Won THE ONE THING YOU HAVE TO REMEMBER ABOUT THIS THOUGH WE WERE RACING ON A SHORT TRACK SO CAR SET UP IS WAY MORE IMPORTANT THAN MOTOR AND BATTERY. ON A BIGGER TRACK THERE IS NO COMPARRISON THE 19T WILL BE FASTER


----------



## badbutch

I would go with the LRP brushless.. I've had 2 Novak's and had trouble with both of them.. I haven't seen a good one yet from novak. I ran my 13.5 with a lipo in the 19 turn class and whipped them all.


----------



## Ralf

would NOT buy anything other than NOVAK, at least IF you have a problem with it you get customer service, with the LRP stuff you might as well just go out and buy another one if it goes bad.....IMO


----------



## T4sforme

Josh, Buy a Novak. I have been running mine for sometime now with out any problems. 
Jay Overmoyer


----------



## Z-Main Loser

13.5 in oval is only a couple of seconds slower than a 19 turn. Look at the results from the Birds and the ROAR carpet nats. Novak is proven and has the best CS. Good luck with other brands.


----------



## DOUGHBOY

I Can Vouch For Novaks Cs It Is Top Notch Only Had One Problem Which Was My Fault And They Still Took Care Of It. Novak All The Way


----------



## cneyedog

best 13.5 is speed passion .......... its an animal


----------



## indy-25

Ive been running a novak 13.5 and love it. It has more power than the lrp version. I like to use the Sphere though for the speedo. In offroad it has more things you can mess with to tune with.


----------



## The Jet

badbutch said:


> I would go with the LRP brushless.. I've had 2 Novak's and had trouble with both of them.. I haven't seen a good one yet from novak. I ran my 13.5 with a lipo in the 19 turn class and whipped them all.


Curious, what's the voltage on the LiPo vs. the 19 turn battery???


----------

